# RIP my little stars.. Skyden and Brent. :(



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sad right now. I don't know how this happened. I've had them both for a little over a year now, and they've been fine, but today after water changes, they both died. I found them this morning  They were the only fish that got water changes yesterday, so I guess I got a fluke water conditioner, it was a new brand I've never used before. I used exactly what the package said and the water temp was 74.. What could else have gone wrong? :/

I will miss my beautiful boy Skyden. His long, flowing sky blue fins and his white cloud-like body, ughhhhhhhh he was stunning. He had SOOOO MUCH personality! He would flare at anything and everything EXCEPT for me. I was just about to get him a leaf hammock at Petsmart today, guess I won't need to now.  

Brent was such a sweet heart. His tank is at the foot of my bed, so every night for the past year, I'd sit there and he'd swim to the side closest to me and just stare at me, dance around, follow my finger.. And I may be crazy, but I would talk to him. He was my first male betta EVER. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhh 

They both COMPLETELY lost their color and are like grayish blue right now and their eyes white.. And it looks like their slime coat is peeling off of them. I don't even know what to think right now.. This is really depressing. My two favorite betta's gone in one night.. The part that makes me feel so bad is that I feel like a terrible fish owner because it looks like they suffered in the night before they died! They were both so active and healthy, this shouldn't have happened! I'm taking the loss of them both worse than I've taken any other fish. 


RIP Brent, and RIP Skyden. My two beautiful, wonderful, personable, fiesty, fun, friendly, sweet little betta's.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so incredibly sorry and sad for you...I worry about this exact thing every time I do a water change. Hugs


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you very much Bettanewbie60


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> Thank you very much Bettanewbie60


I just wish there was something I could say to help you feel better. I find myself checking on my fish like 40 times after every water change. I'm just afraid that ONE time that the water won't be "right"..sigh. I wish cyber hugs worked better..but here...HUGS


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I lost one of mine this morning too


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs everyone, and I'm sorry Ant10a


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... I know how much you cared about them. Don't worry, they're in big waters now. Eating all the live food they want, have some babies, and all those wonderful things.
S.I.P. Brent. May you see your real Stacie in the big waters. :'D
S.I.P. Skyden. You may light up the waters with your beautiful colors. :')


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Lebronthebetta.. You just made me cry a little (good tears) thinking about Brent and Stacie.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. Everyone needs "Somebody To Love". :') <3


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

:') I'm going to move Valentine and Winter into Brent and Skyden's old tanks, out of my 8 fish (before they died, I now have six) Brent, Skyden, Garland, Ornament and Tinsel are in my room and Heather, Valentine and Winter are in the bathroom, spare bedroom and my moms room. Be nice to bring them back in and have almost all of my fish in the room with me.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. Remember to acclimate!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't worry, I won't! Letting the tanks soak in water over-night and then re-doing them with new water etc. and gonna let them float in their cups for a few hours.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They're going to be so happy!! 
I'm sorry for asking but do you know why they died? You don't have to answe if it hurts too much, I'm just curious. :\


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's because of the water conditioner. I had never used that brand before, and Brent and Skyden where the only two fish that got water changes that day. Their water temps were 74, so it wasn't that, I let them float in their cups for a few hours before I put them in and they were fine in the cups.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

74 is a bit cold but certainly not cold enough to cause their deaths. They thrive in 78-80.

Again I'm so sorry for your loss  
I hope your bettas like it in your room!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

What brand? Just so we all know not to buy it, since it was responsible for the death of the two most beautiful, talented, friendly bettas in the whole wide world. 

You will be missed. :*(


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Weren't Skyden and Brent the superstars in the great tail war? I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I could say something to help, but only time will help.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 
I am also wondering what kind of the water conditioner did you use. I thought that water conditioner can't be expired? Not sure. Well unless it like 6-7 year… I am using the same conditioner for like 2 years now. Sometimes they don't even put exp date on the bottle.

Silly question but are you sure you use it? I am always paranoid that i forgot to put water conditioner. 
Did you do 100% water changes? Was new water temperature was a lot of different then their water? Like you wrote take time to acclimate them to the new temp/chemistry next time. I personally don’t take a lot of time to acclimate because I am using aged water so new water temp is exactly the same as their water. I just have fish in the changing cup and add new water for like 3 times and let them used to it for like 5-10 min each time when I add it. 
Make sure you always leave space between the tank/container if you leave them there so they don’t jump out. I have my bettas for a little more than 3 years and I had one jumped out before.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

You have to remove the fishes when placing water conditioner atleast for 6 hours.

Sorry for your loss..


----------

